# Lands End to John O'Groats



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

To celebrate the 40th anniversary the Classic Z Register decided to take on one of the ultimate UK road trips – Lands End to John O’Groats. The idea of taking a group of cars across the UK from South West to North East is a great opportunity, the idea that a group of people would do it in some old bangers with no back up or support vehicles is testament to the faith the owners have in their cars and the skills of the original designers and builders. 

Taking on a journey like this was an opportunity to see how the current tourers compared and to see not only how far the technology had come but just how different touring is today to the tourers of yesterday. With the very kind help and support of Nissan the tour party soon boasted a new Nissan GT-R and the brand new 370Z. How would the Grand Tourer (R35) stack up and how would the new Zed compare to the old?

Much has been said of the Nissan GT-R, not only repeatedly breaking records round the Nurburgring and to wowing the auto-journalists worldwide but also from the new owners and drivers who enjoyed the refinement mixed with the power. But not much has been written about the car as a touring animal and so it was to the GTROC to find out just whether it would cut the mustard. 

Here are some photos of the journey to date and a few words about the trip. The entire article will be in Total Nissan magazine and some elements will also be covered in banzai magazine. A write up will also be in the GTROC's magazine _Sky Lines _and also in the magazine of the Classic Z Register

Before the start I had to take delivery of the new GT-R




























Then the start. A selection of 240Zs (average age 39 years!) and the new Tourer car from Nissan - the GT-R




























Some of the LEJOGers would do the entire journey and others would leave and join throughout the route. The entire itinerary can be found here for those of you wishing to join us:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/121793-lands-end-john-ogroats-3.html

Here is the original starting party:










After leaving Lands End we toured across northern Cornwall and Devon stopping for lunch at Barnstable and then continued across Exmoor, over the M4 bridge and finally stopping for the night in Merthyr Tydfill





































If you want to keep up with the journey a live progress map can be found here:
LEJOG - raising funds for SSPCA & RSPCA

Full details of the tour here:
lejog-blog.org


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some great countryside before stopping for lunch in Aberystwyth




























Arriving at our destination for the evening on day two:










Day three and we start off with a visit to Middlehurst. A lot of cars being PDI'd!




























After that it was a drive along some fantastic roads in Yorkshire and the occasional impromptu stop!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Today we set off from Carlisle and popped into a local Nissan dealer before heading up the A75. As roads go the scenery can be best described as 'pleasant'. This is not a road to get excited about! However it was a necessary route to get us the short run up to where the real driving began. Some fgantastic fast lanes and brilliant scenery. All in all a very enjoyable drive up to Ayr. After a late lunch stop just further up the coast we followed the coast road all the way to Greenock. Some GTROC members are due to meet up with us here tonight and it will be good to meet new people and catch up with one or two old friends. Tomorrow promises to be a great days driving! For now here are a few snaps of today:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks fun, look forward to the article..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

did no one warn you about the understeer


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Very funny! I was waiting for the others and with it being a narrow road thought I'd tuck it into the side as much as possible


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

On the ferry today from Greenock and then up to Fort William so plenty of photo opportunities


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

great trip and nice pics :thumbsup:

looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great to meet Scott and catch up with JasonO last night. The trip is not just about the LEJOG but also a chance to catch up with old friends and new.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

i was nice surprise to bump into you last night,unexpectedly i may add,good luck with the rest of your journey:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great to meet you 

Thanks to _*chas *_and _*gaz2002 *_for turning up today and joining the leg to Fort William. I guess the chance to each take the R35 GT-R out for a spin might have had something to do with it  So far I reckon that's nine people other than me that have driven the R35 on the roads and enjoyed it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

This morning we started off at Greenock and then took the ferry across the Clyde to Argyll before some very exciting roads and great driving:




























After a brief stop it was back onto the roads. But not before two GTROC members got their chance to take Nissan's R35 GTR out for a spin and boy were they impressed!










After that a brief stop just off the A82 and then on to some more great roads along by Loch Lomond and then a stop for lunch!




























This evening we are resting up in Fort William. The number of 240Zs swelled by some locals and some people joining the LEJOG


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

It was good to see some old faces and some new ones and the road trip was excellent. A big well done to the owners of those Z's and the 180, really lovely cars, a credit to the owners :thumbsup:
As for the drive in the GTR..... magic 

Charlie.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Glad you liked it. 

Here are some photos of today's fun:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> This morning we started off at Greenock and then took the ferry across the Clyde to Argyll before some very exciting roads and great driving


Damn John. I was in Greenock (with my brand new GT-R!) on Thursday but I didn't know this event was happening at the time. It would have been good to meet up. Any chance you'll be passing by on the return journey?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It's been in the *Members Events *section for a while. The return journey is straight down the East Coast with a stopover in Newcastle


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> It's been in the *Members Events *section for a while. The return journey is straight down the East Coast with a stopover in Newcastle


Yes, I haven't been on the site as much recently because I moved house and that took up all my time. When I got a confirmed delivery date for my car a few weeks ago it rekindled my enthusiasm! Unfortunately there were only a handful of references in the R35 section over the last few days, so I went looking for the details. Oh well, never mind. Perhaps next time?


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

It was a good day out and nice to meet all of the Z owners and their lovely cars, I won't forget the 180B SSS, a spotless example.

John, thanks for the opertunity to drive the new GTR, it is a very impressive car.

Good luck with the rest of the journey.

Gaz


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so John what do you think to the 35?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I did ring Irina and tell her we need to buy one! Does that count as a positive endorsement? 

Some pictures from the day before we started out for John O'Groats:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I did ring Irina and tell her we need to buy one! Does that count as a positive endorsement?


does the extra seat fit?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Did we have some fun! 2000 miles in a week in the 370z - The highlight for me was the Western Highlands and Islands which are simply stunning and have to be seen to be believed. Blue seas, untouched sandy beaches, single track mountainside twisties. - Bliss.

At one point me and John in the 35 and 370z went a longer 75 miles route simply to go the longer twistier last bit to Fort William - that was already after about 6hrs driving, we just couldn't get enough!

We drove together the whole way back from John O.Groats yesterday - 700 miles, about 11.5hrs of actual driving and an hour and a half of stops.

The 370Z (3.7litre 330bhp) averaged 27.9mpg over the whole trip and we weren't hanging around anywhere. It grips like it's on rails, gives instant power at anything above tickover with a massive mid-range surge, the brakes are superb and it has incredible laws-of-physics-defying traction through the rear tyres even in the wet.

The 240s were amazing - and a pleasure to be in convoy with, they were as quick in the twisties as you'd ever want to be, and had no problem cruising at high speed on the A roads and dual carriageways. They did everything you could ask of a modern car today, and with style! I cannot think of another 40 year old car that could make that claim.

Thanks to everyone who organised and joined us on the trip, to all our fellow LeJoggers, and in my case particular thanks to Nissan Motors GB for the loan of the car! "Just go enjoy yourself" - We did!


photos to follow


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

full write up and plenty of pictures will be in the next edition of the GTROC magazine, free to all members


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

John,
Thanks for the opportunity to drive the R35, it was quite amazing even though I never got out of town with it. Can't recall when I last wanted a set of traffic lights to go red, just so I could try the launch all over again. I did tell you the cops were about though, my spidey senses paid off in the end.

Was great to catch up with you, it's been such a long time since we had a blether. Maybe I'll make a return to the scene in 2010.

I'll look forward to the write up in Skylines.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

and plans for 2010 Tour have already started. It will likely be 6 days and will involve some breathtaking scenery


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> full write up and plenty of pictures will be in the next edition of the GTROC magazine, free to all members


Not the one that's at the printers now but will be in the next one


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cool !
Looks like you're going to be a busy bunny by the time we get back from Japan


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the 2010 *GTROC GRAND TOUR *will be from 1 to 7 July, We have a rough plan and route already but a full itinerary wont be published until the New Year. You will need your passport!


----------

